# Last Resort Dog Rescue Summer Dog Show and Fun Day



## Last Resort Dog Rescue (Aug 4, 2009)

*Last Resort Dog Show and Fun Day. 5th September 2009

Puxton Park, Hewish, Somerset*​
Directions to Puxton Park may be found here Puxton Park

20 Novelty Dog Classes.
Registration from 10am. Classes to start at 11am.
Rosettes for 1st - 6th
Displays
Sidestalls and competitions for everyone, even the dogs.
Trade stands and Rescue stalls
BBQ and refreshments.
Large parking area.​
All rescues are welcome free of charge. Please pm me for more details.

Traders are welcome, but will be required to pay a small fee.

More details to be announced soon.

Should be a great day out in a fantastic location!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Might pop along, as we are in Somerset


----------



## Nickb (Aug 4, 2009)

Puxton Park!!!thats right next to me been their twice before!i will DEFINATLY be coming along


----------

